# Ipad 2 in NY kaufen?



## corni706 (7. März 2011)

Hey Leute, 
ich fahre zu Ostern nach New York und überlege mir dort das Ipad 2 zu kaufen, ist ja preislich gesehen sehr gut...
Hab nur noch ein paar Fragen: - Soll ich es mir in New York kaufen? Weil ich irgendwie gelesen habe mit anmelden am Flughafen oder so...
                                         - Funktioniert das Netzkabel in Deutschland oder brauche ich einen Adapter?
                                         - 16GB oder 32GB?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, 
danke schonmal.

Lg corni706


----------



## Leandros (7. März 2011)

1. Kein iPad, warte auf die Tegra Pads mit Android. Die kommen sehr bald und sind absolut Genial. Falls doch, siehe Punkte 2 - 4

2. Du musst Zoll anmelden ab einem bestimmten Warenwert. Weiss leider nicht wie Teuer das iPad 2 ist. 

3. Amerika hat andere Steckdosen. Glaube du brauchst so einen bestimmten Apple Adapter die man aufs Netzteil klackt. Kosten verhältnes mässig viel, ist man von Apple ja gewohnt.

4. 32 wenn du viele Filme unterwegs schauen willst, sonst 16.


----------



## Royma_kaay (7. März 2011)

Also die ganze Sache mit der Anmeldung würde ich bei Zoll.de nachschauen. Es gibt nämlich glaub ich eine eine best. Freigrenze, ales was da drüber geht musst du verzollen. Das Kabel würde entweder nur mit einem Adapter funktionieren oder du kaufts dir bei Apple für glaub ich 30€ das Reiseset(sind dann mehrere Adapter dabei). Bei der Speicherfrage musst du selber wissen. Ich habe 32 GB und bin damit auch sehr zufrieden. Mir reicht es für ein paar Staffeln Two and a Half men, Dr. House oder ein paar Filme. Aber wie gesagt am besten schaust du mal wie viel Speicherplatz du mit Filmen belegen würdest und kaufst es dir dann.


----------



## localhost (7. März 2011)

Rechenbeispiel für iPad 2 16GB

8,875 % Sales Tax New York
1 Euro / US-Dollar = 1,4027

499 USD x 108,875 / 100 
= 543,29 USD / 1,4027
= 387,31 EUR



> Für die Einkäufe von USA-Reisenden gilt beim deutschen Zoll eine Freigrenze von 430 Euro.[...]Wurden mehr als 430 Euro (inklusive Mehrwertsteuer) für das Gerät ausgegeben, müssen in der Regel Abgaben in Höhe von 17,5 Prozent entrichtet werden.


Shopping in den USA: Lohnt sich der iPad-Import? - Digital | STERN.DE


----------



## Royma_kaay (7. März 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> 1. Kein iPad, warte auf die Tegra Pads mit Android. Die kommen sehr bald und sind absolut Genial. Falls doch, siehe Punkte 2 - 4
> 
> 2. Du musst Zoll anmelden ab einem bestimmten Warenwert. Weiss leider nicht wie Teuer das iPad 2 ist.
> 
> ...



zu 1: Tegra 2 hat glaub ich auch nicht mehr viel Leistung(Dualcore 1,2 Ghz). Kommt dann aber auch immer darauf an welches OS dir am meisten zusagt. Meistens ist es so, dass die Tegra Padsvom Akku her nicht solange halten. Aber ich glaube das ganze ist eine Grundsatzdiskussion und würde über meherere Seiten gehen.

zu 3: Hier mal ein Link zu einem normalen Adapter(einfach vor das NT stecken): 2-TECH Reise Stecker Adapter USA/Hongkong auf Euro: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Apple Reise-Set(find ich überteuert): http://store.apple.com/de/product/MB974ZM/B


----------



## corni706 (7. März 2011)

Also könnte ich jetzt, wenn ich mir das Ipad 2 mit 32GB kaufe, einfach ohne Anmeldung und Verzollung durch die Kontrollen? Weil 599$ = 427€
Und ist diese Freigrenze auf irgendetwas bezogen oder auf den gesamten ''Einkauf'' ?

Lg corni706


----------



## localhost (7. März 2011)

Da kommen noch Sales Tax (variiert, je nach Bundesstaat) drauf... 

Rechenbeispiel für iPad 2 32GB

8,875 % Sales Tax New York
1 Euro / US-Dollar = 1,4027

599 USD x 108,875 / 100 
= 652,16 USD / 1,4027
= 464,93 EUR 
+ 19% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer (nicht wie oben 17,5%)
= 553,27€

EDIT: Ja, für den gesamten Einkauf kommen 19% drauf bzw. wird nur einmal berechnet.


----------



## Necrobutcher (7. März 2011)

Royma_kaay schrieb:


> zu 1: Tegra 2 hat glaub ich auch nicht mehr viel Leistung(Dualcore 1,2 Ghz). ... Meistens ist es so, dass die Tegra Padsvom Akku her nicht solange halten.


 
Setzen 6.


----------



## Royma_kaay (7. März 2011)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Setzen 6.


 
Kannst du ir wenigstens sagen wieso ? Wäre sehr dankbar


----------

